# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  adeguamento al minimo

## ferario1

salve,
è di oggi la notizia (sito del sole 24 ore)che il governo offre uno sconto sugli studi di settore:
concede l'adeguamento ai ricavi minimi risultanti da''applicazione degli indicatori di normalità economica. Comunque nella notizia è stata omessa l'indicazione che l'adeguamento al ricavo minimo è concesso purchè lo stesso non sia inferiore al ricavo puntuale risultante senza l'applicazione degli indicatori di normalità economica.
La mia domanda è questa: per i contribuenti che si sono adeguati al puntuale perchè hanno rispettato la scadenza di giugno cosa succede? 
E ora cosa faremo? dobbiamo aspettare un comunicato ufficiale?
saranno adeguati i software?
che confusione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## seta

Altro che confusione, ogni giorno ne salta fuori qualcuna di nuova!
E' possibile che a pochi giorni dal termine per i pagamenti delle imposte la situazione non sia ancora definitiva!!!
Quest'anno veramente non se ne può più!
E adesso per l'ennesima volta dovrei rivedere di nuovo ogni singolo cliente per avvisarlo delle novità e chiedergli di decidere se adeguarsi o meno....e chissà se sarà l'ultima oppure l'ennesima puntata.....sembra una telenovela!
Ho dato un'occhiata a questo fatidico "sconto" che verrebbe concesso e la situazione non mi sembra cambi poi di molto!
Perchè non ammettere che questi indicatori INE sono sballati e le pretese di adeguamento assurde ed abolirli (o quanto meno dargli solo valore statistico)....
Scusate lo sfogo, ma sono veramente sconsolata.... 
E voi che ne pensate? 
Ciao a tutti

----------


## ferario1

che non se ne può piu' di questa confusione e incertezza su tutto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ribadisco quanto ho scritto già altre volte: la confusione viene artatamente creata dal fisco stesso, perchè la confusione fa il suo gioco!!    

> che non se ne può piu' di questa confusione e incertezza su tutto

----------


## pierluigi

Cari amici, è la 1 volta che scrivo....ho trovato questo forum particolarmente interessante anche perchè penso che il confronto sta alla base della nostra professione.......anche io, come voi, ho capito molto poco sull'evoluzione di questi benedetti studi.......il mio programma elabora gli studi in questo modo:
1) coerenza
2) congruità (da indicatori con valore puntuale e valore minimo);
3) successivamente elabora gli indici di normalità evidenziando i maggiori valori.
sulla base di quanto esposto, il programma successivamente nel calcolo dell'adeguamento va a sommare:
il valore puntuale di cui al punto 2 con il maggior valore derivante dagli indicatori..
esempio:
valore puntuale: 30.000,00
valore minimo:    25.000,00
maggior valore da indicatori: 10.000,00 
adeguamento: 30.000,00 + 10.000,00 = 40.000,00
è corretto secondo voi?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Cari amici, &#232; la 1 volta che scrivo....ho trovato questo forum particolarmente interessante anche perch&#232; penso che il confronto sta alla base della nostra professione.......anche io, come voi, ho capito molto poco sull'evoluzione di questi benedetti studi.......il mio programma elabora gli studi in questo modo:
> 1) coerenza
> 2) congruit&#224; (da indicatori con valore puntuale e valore minimo);
> 3) successivamente elabora gli indici di normalit&#224; evidenziando i maggiori valori.
> sulla base di quanto esposto, il programma successivamente nel calcolo dell'adeguamento va a sommare:
> il valore puntuale di cui al punto 2 con il maggior valore derivante dagli indicatori..
> esempio:
> valore puntuale: 30.000,00
> valore minimo:    25.000,00
> ...

  Salve, 
la procedura di calcolo, secondo le specifiche ministeriali &#232; corretta. A differenza degli indici di coerenza che producono semplicemente un risultato statistico-matematico che ci colloca o meno in un area di coerenza rispetto a certe variabili del gruppo statistico nel quale siamo stati assegnati, gli indicatori di normalit&#224; economica (INE) correggono il risultato fiscale in plus, ritenendo le variabili statistiche assunte come indicatori di normalit&#224; predominanti rispetto ai dati dichiarati.  
Saluti

----------


## pierluigi

caro collega, grazie innanzitutto per le precisazioni.
pongo un ulteriore quesito:
alla luce delle novità sul "valore aggiunto per addetto" che, ovviamente, nella maggior parte dei casi calcola un maggiore valore, stavo pensando ad un adeguamento sterilizzato di tale valore....... che ne pensi?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> caro collega, grazie innanzitutto per le precisazioni.
> pongo un ulteriore quesito:
> alla luce delle novit&#224; sul "valore aggiunto per addetto" che, ovviamente, nella maggior parte dei casi calcola un maggiore valore, stavo pensando ad un adeguamento sterilizzato di tale valore....... che ne pensi?

  Salve, 
Su Italia Oggi di stamane, in prima pagina, in un articolo di fondo, c'&#232; una conferma indiretta del fatto che l'indicatore "Valore aggiunto per addetto" * va verso l'abolizione* . La giustificazione usata &#232; che questo indicatore &#232; quello che ha portato le maggiori problematicit&#224; e che probabilmente scomparir&#224; con la revisione degli studi. Conseguentemente, premesso che io non mi adeguerei affatto e che non adeguerei nessun cliente che si trovasse in queste condizioni perch&#232; parafrasando l'avv. Villani, "GLI STUDI DI SETTORE SONO NULLA" e anche taluna stampa, da sempre orientata verso una presunta riqualificazione degli studi quali strumenti di determinazione del reddito (assurdo !!!!), sta facendo retromarcia - si veda articolo su Focus Fiscale n. 6/2007 pag. 11 a firma di Dario Deotto - dove senza mezzi termini il pubblicista citato afferma: * La verit&#224; &#232; una soltanto: la norma di riferimento degli studi di settore richiede che la presunzione (semplice) su cui si basa Gerico sia data dal disallineamento tra i ricavi dichiarati e quelli desumibili dallo specifico software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, nonch&#232; dalla presenza di gravi incongruenze tra i due valori.*   
Ecco perch&#232; l'accertamento del fisco sar&#224; valido solo se l'Ufficio prover&#224; le gravi incongruenze, le quali devono personalizzare l'accertamento. Senza le gravi incongruenze gli studi di settore hanno solo un valore indiziario e  null'altro. Sulla scorta di queste osservazioni l'adeguamento senza tener conto dell'incremento provocato dal nuovo indicatore &#232; gi&#224; tanto. 
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## seta

> salve,
> è di oggi la notizia (sito del sole 24 ore)che il governo offre uno sconto sugli studi di settore:
> concede l'adeguamento ai ricavi minimi risultanti da''applicazione degli indicatori di normalità economica. Comunque nella notizia è stata omessa l'indicazione che l'adeguamento al ricavo minimo è concesso purchè lo stesso non sia inferiore al ricavo puntuale risultante senza l'applicazione degli indicatori di normalità economica.
> La mia domanda è questa: per i contribuenti che si sono adeguati al puntuale perchè hanno rispettato la scadenza di giugno cosa succede? 
> E ora cosa faremo? dobbiamo aspettare un comunicato ufficiale?
> saranno adeguati i software?
> che confusione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  La mia software house mi ha appena comunicato che a seguito delle numerose richieste pervenute in questi giorni, informa tutti gli utenti che non effettuerà alcun aggiornamento del programma in quanto si tratta solo di una "proposta" e quindi rimane in attesa di qualcosa di ufficiale.
Rimanda quindi agli utenti la decisione di adeguare il reddito a valori inferiori al ricavo puntuale calcolato da Gerico.
E quindi il dilemma rimane e mancano solo pochi giorni. 
Voi cosa fate? 
Io a questo punto lascerei tutto come sta............in attesa di sviluppi dell'ultim'ora 
Ciao

----------


## CINZERO

Anche Io Lascio Tutto Come Sta.
Anche Perche' Ho Notato Che Lo Scostamento Tra Il Minimo Di Riiferimento Ed Il Puntuale E Approssimativamente Intorno Ai 2500.00 Euro.
Penso Una Cosa Che La Proposta Probabilmente Avra' Effetto Dall'anno Prossimo............sempre Se Ancora Esistente L'attuale Commissione Finanze!

----------


## seta

> Anche Io Lascio Tutto Come Sta.
> Anche Perche' Ho Notato Che Lo Scostamento Tra Il Minimo Di Riiferimento Ed Il Puntuale E Approssimativamente Intorno Ai 2500.00 Euro.
> Penso Una Cosa Che La Proposta Probabilmente Avra' Effetto Dall'anno Prossimo............sempre Se Ancora Esistente L'attuale Commissione Finanze!

  Francamente spero proprio di no....

----------


## Ornella P.

Mi aggancio a questa discussione per essere aiutata a confermare o meno una affermazione che ricordo di aver letto ma non ricordo dove.  :Confused:   
Fino all'anno scorso, so per certo che chi era nell'intervallo di confidenza tra il ricavo minimo e quello puntuale non era accertabile con gli studi perchè si trovava in una situazione di normalità tollerata. 
Ora, ricordo di aver letto - ma, come detto non ricordo dove e quindi non posso controllare di aver letto bene - che da Unico 07 il Fisco considera accertabile anche chi si trova in questo intervallo. 
Mi confermate, o, meglio ancora, mi dite che ricordo male ? 
Il problema per me è importante perchè non so come comportarmi con quei clienti che sono appunto congrui al minimo, ma non al puntuale. 
grazie

----------


## seta

> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per essere aiutata a confermare o meno una affermazione che ricordo di aver letto ma non ricordo dove.   
> Fino all'anno scorso, so per certo che chi era nell'intervallo di confidenza tra il ricavo minimo e quello puntuale non era accertabile con gli studi perchè si trovava in una situazione di normalità tollerata. 
> Ora, ricordo di aver letto - ma, come detto non ricordo dove e quindi non posso controllare di aver letto bene - che da Unico 07 il Fisco considera accertabile anche chi si trova in questo intervallo. 
> Mi confermate, o, meglio ancora, mi dite che ricordo male ? 
> Il problema per me è importante perchè non so come comportarmi con quei clienti che sono appunto congrui al minimo, ma non al puntuale. 
> grazie

  Da quello che so io già dall'anno scorso l'adeguamento andava fatto sempre e solo al puntale.
Chiedo cmq conferma a qualcuno più esperto di me.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non credo che Ornella volesse sapere se l'adeguamento va fatto al minimo o al puntuale.
Credo che Ornella si riferisse alla situazione di tutti coloro i quali abbiano dichiarato un ricavo/compenso che sia superiore al minimo, ma inferiore al puntuale.
Anche io so che questi soggetti non sono accertabili mediante studi, ma mi fai venire il dubbio che anche quest'anno sia così.
Dovrei fare una ricerca ... se trovo subito ti faccio sapere, altrimenti, non averne a male !  :Smile:     

> Da quello che so io già dall'anno scorso l'adeguamento andava fatto sempre e solo al puntale.
> Chiedo cmq conferma a qualcuno più esperto di me.

----------


## ferario1

salve, 
ma se il ricavo minimo con indicatori di normalità economica non è superiore al ricavo puntuale senza indicatori di normalità economica, cosa succede? a cosa bisogna adeguarsi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, la risposta dovrebbe essere : al puntuale senza INE. Ma è chiaro che su questo ci vogliono precise istruzioni ministeriali. 
ciao    

> salve, 
> ma se il ricavo minimo con indicatori di normalità economica non è superiore al ricavo puntuale senza indicatori di normalità economica, cosa succede? a cosa bisogna adeguarsi?

----------


## ferario1

ipotesi: un contribuente presenta gli indici di normalità economica tutti coerenti, ma non è congruo al puntuale. Pertanto il problema non sono gli indicatori bensì la congruità pura e semplice: mancano ricavi. Mi chiedo se anche per queste ipotesi è possibile adeguarsi al minimo con indicatori (purchè sia maggiore del puntuale senza indicatori) oppure bisogna adeguarsi obbligatoriamente al puntuale. Io ho capito questo che il famoso "sconto" concesso dal governo sia destinato solo per quei casi in cui gli indicatori di normalità economica non sono coerenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per il momento purtroppo possiamo solo discutere.
Finchè non ci sarà qualche norma/comunicazione a cui affidarsi ....   

> ipotesi: un contribuente presenta gli indici di normalità economica tutti coerenti, ma non è congruo al puntuale. Pertanto il problema non sono gli indicatori bensì la congruità pura e semplice: mancano ricavi. Mi chiedo se anche per queste ipotesi è possibile adeguarsi al minimo con indicatori (purchè sia maggiore del puntuale senza indicatori) oppure bisogna adeguarsi obbligatoriamente al puntuale. Io ho capito questo che il famoso "sconto" concesso dal governo sia destinato solo per quei casi in cui gli indicatori di normalità economica non sono coerenti.

----------


## ferario1

vorresi sapere la sua opinione alla mia ipotesi

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche io sono dell'idea questo lo "sconto" sia destinato solo a quei casi in cui gli indicatori di normalità economica non siano coerenti.
Ma non si sa mai ......   

> vorresi sapere la sua opinione alla mia ipotesi

----------


## Mayo

> Modifiche al decreto 20 marzo 2007 concernente l'approvazione degli
> indicatori di normalita' economica.
> 2.1 Modifica del livello di riferimento per l'accertamento basato sugli
> studi di settore.
> Il nuovo comma 1-bis del decreto 20 marzo 2007 stabilisce che gli
> accertamenti di cui all'art. 10 della legge 8 maggio 1998, n. 146 non
> possono essere effettuati nei confronti dei contribuenti che dichiarino,
> anche per effetto dell'adeguamento previsto dall'art. 2 del D.P.R. n. 195
> del 1999, ricavi o compensi in misura non inferiore al maggiore tra i
> ...

  Mi sembra che in termini pratici il cambiamento sia piccolo, ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa. Voi cosa ne pensate? Anche perchè è difficile che il livello minimo con indicatori sia superiore al livello puntuale senza indicatori...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ti avevo lasciato in sospeso.
A mio parere non è cambiato nulla per chi si trova sopra il minimo ma sotto il puntuale: non è accertabile in base agli studi. 
ciao    

> Non credo che Ornella volesse sapere se l'adeguamento va fatto al minimo o al puntuale.
> Credo che Ornella si riferisse alla situazione di tutti coloro i quali abbiano dichiarato un ricavo/compenso che sia superiore al minimo, ma inferiore al puntuale.
> Anche io so che questi soggetti non sono accertabili mediante studi, ma mi fai venire il dubbio che anche quest'anno sia così.
> Dovrei fare una ricerca ... se trovo subito ti faccio sapere, altrimenti, non averne a male !

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dipende dalla distanza che c'è tra minimo e puntuale: se è piccola (e lo è negli studi più "affinati"), è una ipotesi possibile. 
ciao    

> Mi sembra che in termini pratici il cambiamento sia piccolo, ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa. Voi cosa ne pensate? Anche perchè è difficile che il livello minimo con indicatori sia superiore al livello puntuale senza indicatori...

----------


## Novello

> La mia software house mi ha appena comunicato che a seguito delle numerose richieste pervenute in questi giorni, informa tutti gli utenti che non effettuerà alcun aggiornamento del programma in quanto si tratta solo di una "proposta" e quindi rimane in attesa di qualcosa di ufficiale.
> Rimanda quindi agli utenti la decisione di adeguare il reddito a valori inferiori al ricavo puntuale calcolato da Gerico.
> E quindi il dilemma rimane e mancano solo pochi giorni. 
> Voi cosa fate? 
> Io a questo punto lascerei tutto come sta............in attesa di sviluppi dell'ultim'ora 
> Ciao

  Anche io lascio tutto così com'é e continuo nella mia giornaliera preghiera affinchè questi pazzi  di Visco e compagnia bella, se ne vadano il più presto possibile a casa, soprattuto perchè  non hanno fatto nulla di SPECIALE!!

----------


## seta

> Anche io lascio tutto così com'é e continuo nella mia giornaliera preghiera affinchè questi pazzi  di Visco e compagnia bella, se ne vadano il più presto possibile a casa, soprattuto perchè  non hanno fatto nulla di SPECIALE!!

  Non ci resta che riderci sopra :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   
Ciao

----------

